# NAS an DVD Player



## BillaBong (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage, und zwar habe ich ein DVD Player mit USB anschluss. Da habe ich im moment eine Externe Festplatte dran. Alles super soweit. Jedoch muss ich jedesmal die Platte zum Rechner schleppen wenn ich neue sachen drauf machen will. Jetzt meine Frage wenn ich mir eine NAS Platte kaufe und diese an den DVD Player hänge kann ich dann gleichzeitig (oder ohne umzustecken ) über usb und lan auf die platte zugreifen. Hat damit schon mal jemand Erfahrung gesammelt ?


----------



## chmee (26. Mai 2010)

Nein, keine Erfahrung, ABER Du solltest dringend nachlesen, ob sich die NAS über USB nach Außen als Festplatte (Speichermedium) zu erkennen gibt, denn das braucht der DVD-Player. *Ich denke nicht.* Meine Synology tut das nicht und Qnap-Geräte auch nicht.

mfg chmee


----------



## BillaBong (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

danke erst mal für die Antwort. Ich habe mir jetzt mal eine Icy Box NAS2000 auf ebay ersteigert, werde es mit der mal versuchen. Der die Verkauft hat die immer nur als Externe Festplatte genutzt, soviel wie ich gelesen habe brauch diese auch keine Treiber. Mein DVD Player ist recht neu und hat auch mit der Externen 500 die ich im mom dran habe keine Probleme. Ich werd das wenn sie kommt mal versuchen und hier schreiben ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## chmee (26. Mai 2010)

Wenn die Eigenschaft "externe Festplatte über USB" existiert, dann stehen die Chancen ganz gut  Viel Glück.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo!



BillaBong hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mir jetzt mal eine Icy Box NAS2000 auf ebay ersteigert, werde es mit der mal versuchen.


Vom Händler?
Dann mache gleich von Deinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch.

Die ICY BOX Modele können (sofern die entsprechenden Anschlüsse vorhanden sind) per LAN *oder* USB angeschlossen werden.
Die Betonung liegt auf "oder".
Wenn man die Anschlussart wechselt, muss man auch einen Neustart durchführen.



BillaBong hat gesagt.:


> Der die Verkauft hat die immer nur als Externe Festplatte genutzt, soviel wie ich gelesen habe brauch diese auch keine Treiber.


Kann ich nachvollziehen..... ist die Übertragung via USB doch deutlich schneller als per LAN.


BillaBong hat gesagt.:


> Mein DVD Player ist recht neu und hat auch mit der Externen 500 die ich im mom dran habe keine Probleme.


Solange das Dateisystem FAT32 ist und die Filme in einem Format vorliegen welches vom DVD-Player unterstützt wird, sollte es auch keine Probleme geben.



BillaBong hat gesagt.:


> Ich werd das wenn sie kommt mal versuchen und hier schreiben ob es geklappt hat.


Kannst Du Dir sparen.
Mit meinem ICY BOX NAS902 funktioniert es definitiv nicht.
Es sei denn man wechselt immer den Anschluss und führt jedesmal brav einen Neustart aus.
Dann kann man aber auch gleich bei einer normalen USB-Festplatte bleiben.
Hinzu kommt dass die Firmware (zumindest beim NAS902) ziemlich "buggie" ist..... und ein Firmware-Update hat die Sache nur "verschlimmbessert" (je nachdem welche Einstellungen ich vornehmen will, muss ich entweder den Internet Explorer oder den Firefox nehmen..... andernfalls werden die Einstellungen nicht übernommen ).
Das Problem ist Raidsonic bekannt und sollte eigentlich durch die neue Firmware behoben werden (so war es jedenfalls von Raidsonic angedacht ), nur bekommen sie das Problem scheinbar nicht in Griff.

Das einzig sinnvolle was mir bisher durch den Kopf gegangen ist, ist ein Mediaserver mit SAMBA-Erweiterung (Stichwort: HTPC --> ggf. als Eigenbau), welchen man z.B. via HDMI mit dem TV verbinden könnte.
Sinnvoll ist es auch wenn der Mediaserver einen IR-Empfänger mit dazugehöriger Fernbedienung hat (man will ja schliesslich nicht vom Sofa aufstehen müssen ).
Ein Eigenbau hat den Vorteil dass man ihn durch individuelle Hardware an seine persönlichen Bedürfnisse anpassen kann (in Deinem Fall könnte man z.B. auf eine TV-Karte verzichten).
Man muss auch nicht unbedingt Windows MCE nutzen..... Linux (da gibt es auch schon fertige MCE Versionen) ist einerseits kostenlos und lässt sich grösstenteils dank OpenSource besser an seine persönlichen Bedürfnisse anpassen.
Wenn ich irgendwann mal endlich einen neuen Fernseher gefunden habe, werde ich es mal mit meinem Atom 330 (mit Nvidia ION) ausprobieren.

Beim recodieren von DivX nach MPEG-2 mit TMPGEnc Plus unter Windows 2000 verbraucht mein Atom 330 bei 100% CPU Auslastung gerade mal 22 Watt.
Im Leerlauf schwankt er bei 18-19 Watt.
Leider Unterstützt Windows 2000 nur 2 CPUs..... und kann somit nicht von den 4 möglichen Threads profitieren.
Vista ist noch schlimmer..... obwohl Vista von den 4 möglichen Threads profitieren könnte, lastet es die CPU nur zu ca. 50% aus. 
Vista verschenkt also vorhandene Ressourcen (und dass obwohl die Prozesspriorität für TMPGEnc Plus hochgesetzt ist).

Noch habe ich es nicht ausprobiert, aber ich denke wenn Linux alle 4 Threads komplett ausnutzt, dürfte der Stromverbrauch nicht wesentlich höher liegen.
Ich denke 25 bis max. 30 Watt dürfte ein realistischer Wert sein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## chmee (26. Mai 2010)

Ich habe meinen Ion330+XBMC noch nicht an die Meßleiste gehängt, werds aber mal machen. HD geht sauberst 

mfg chmee


----------



## BillaBong (27. Mai 2010)

@Dr Dau, ich habe schon ein video ( momentan nutze ich ihn noch als datenserver ) server mit ubuntu und xbmc da stehen, tvkarte und graka mit hdmi ausgang und ordentlich leistung ist auch schon da :-D. mir fehlt aber noch die behämmerte Anzeigetafel. Dafür fehlt mir im mom einfach die Kohle. Die Icy box hab ich für 25 euro ( Gebraucht ) mit festplatte auf ebay gekauft, in sofern ist das net so schlimm notfalls hab ich eventuell auch so noch verwendung für das Ding ^^. Der Neustart den ich machen müsste würde mich auch nicht so stöhren ich könnte ja übers iphone -> terminal ( ssh ) auf icybox und mein datenserver zugreifen und das dann machen ohne aufzustehen  ich habe nur keine lust ständig das ding an und abzustöpseln ( PC <-> Fernseher ), gibt es da keine Alternativ Firmware ? Ich habe auch mal eine buffalo NAS gesehen auf der openwrt installiert war, auf der lief dann auch ne webanwendung. Werde versuchen sowas zu installieren vielleicht klappt das dann auch mit dem usb lan gleichzeitig, ich werd es mir mal genau anschauen wenn das ding da ist.


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Mai 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe meinen Ion330+XBMC noch nicht an die Meßleiste gehängt, werds aber mal machen.


Würde mich mal interessieren..... quasi unter realen Bedingungen. 
Den Test mit TMPGEnc habe ich ja nur gemacht, weil es schon immer meine Systeme richtig gefordert hat (sonst laufen bei mir nicht so anspruchsvolle Anwendungen)
Zum Stromverbrauch sei noch angemerkt dass die Messung ohne optisches Laufwerk erfolgt ist (ist ein externer Brenner --> bei der Messung nicht angeschlossen).



chmee hat gesagt.:


> HD geht sauberst


Hört sich schonmal gut an. 
Ich sollte es mir wohl mal mit Elephants Dream und Big Buck Bunny ansehen.
Ja, ich weiss, Action ist was anderes ..... sind aber derzeit die einzigen FullHD Filme die ich habe. 



BillaBong hat gesagt.:


> @Dr Dau, ich habe schon ein video ( momentan nutze ich ihn noch als datenserver ) server mit ubuntu und xbmc da stehen, tvkarte und graka mit hdmi ausgang und ordentlich leistung ist auch schon da :-D.


Hätte ich mir die Finger ja garnicht wundschreiben zu brauchen. 



BillaBong hat gesagt.:


> Die Icy box hab ich für 25 euro ( Gebraucht ) mit festplatte auf ebay gekauft, in sofern ist das net so schlimm notfalls hab ich eventuell auch so noch verwendung für das Ding ^^.


Ich weiss ja nicht wie gross die Festplatte ist, aber Du kannst die ICY BOX ja auch als normale USB-Festplatte verwenden.
Oder Du nutzt sie halt als NAS.
Ein NAS lässt sich unter Linux auch mounten. 
Was mich allerdings nervt, ist die durch FAT32 bestehenden Dateigrössenbeschränkung auf max. 4 GB (meine aktuell grösste Datei ist fast 80 GB gross). 



BillaBong hat gesagt.:


> ich habe nur keine lust ständig das ding an und abzustöpseln ( PC <-> Fernseher ),.....


Ich auch nicht.
Darum setze ich meine ICY BOX auch nurnoch als NAS ein (für diesen Zweck habe ich sie mir ja schliesslich auch angeschafft --> alle Daten sind zentral gespeichert).



BillaBong hat gesagt.:


> .....gibt es da keine Alternativ Firmware ?


Gehört habe ich davon noch nichts.
Ich muss aber auch zugeben dass ich noch nicht gezielt danach gesucht habe.



BillaBong hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe auch mal eine buffalo NAS gesehen auf der openwrt installiert war, auf der lief dann auch ne webanwendung.


OpenWrt ist eigentlich für Router (inkl. Buffalo) gedacht..... da dürfte es sich wohl um eine modifizierte Version gehandelt haben.
Die ICY BOX hat auch eine Webanwendung (zwecks Konfiguration).


----------

